# smoke hollow to HOT!



## tws (Jun 2, 2009)

i just purchased the smoke hollow model 34168G propane smoker...

regretfully, i can get the heat no lower than 300 degrees.

i've followed all the instructions and turned the gas burner down as low as it can go (it still has 2 inch flames that are over 1/2 yellow on the top).

the chips began smoking almost immediately and the temp gauge rockets up to 300

300 degrees is WAY TO HOT for the salmon i want to smoke... the dang stuff would be cooked in just over an hour at that temp and too tough to chew in a couple of hours at 300 degrees.

has anyone else had this problem? is there an easy solution to get the temp down?


i would prefer 175 to 225 degrees...

maybe this propane just won't get that low... i principally smoke salmon and until now have used the small little chief electric and it does a perfect job. but my wife got me this smoke hollow propane smoker for my birthday and i'd love to use it instead... it's much larger and aside from the high heat a very nice unit.

i have never done meat in the way of pork roast, ribs etc but wouldn't mind trying that after salmon season... perhaps the higher heat is needed for meats other than fish? tho i still prefer a SLOW cook/smoke

anyway, my alternative solution is to remove the gas burner and put an electric hotplate beneath the  9 1/4" hole on the bottom and put a cast iron skillet on top of that full of chips... 

however, if there is any way to get this thing to burn cooler i'd rather stick with the propane.

any advise would be welcome.

and thanks for a splendid forum.








m. forrest


----------



## crockadale (Jun 2, 2009)

Read this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=51327


----------



## tws (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks crocodale,

i just called smoke hollow and they are sending me a lower btu burner... 

EXCELLENT customer service!

in the mean time i'm going to try the hot plate... the salmon can't wait!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad they have good customer service.  In the meantime, have you used another thermometer to make sure that the factory one is accurate?  I got burned on that recently.  You probably have, but if not, do that before you change out the burner.


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 2, 2009)

Also another option is to install a needle valve between your propane tank and your smoker.  Use the search tool should be able to find several pics and how to set up.

Good luck.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 2, 2009)

In this day and time good customer service is a hard thing to find, glad they were willing to help.


----------



## tws (Jun 3, 2009)

just in the nick of time.

i got the needle valve and can control the (1500 btu i discovered) gas burner.

i've got the temp around 165 and the salmon is in the smoker...

great stuff!


----------



## cassutt (Jun 4, 2009)

I too just purcahsed the 38" smoke hollow. My first attempt at smoking was one rack of ribs. Temp would not go below 300 with out propping door open. Contacted them with my problem and they are sending out a different regulator and some dampers. Dampers were at my request because I may modify my smoker. They indicated that this regulator might not be the one to work and they were getting in some new ones in about a month if this one didn't work. They have a good customer service department in my book. Thay have answered all my questions.


----------



## michaelt (Jun 9, 2009)

I also have the 38" Smoke Hollow. Sounds like I am having the exact same experience. My first smoke the temps were at 300. The flame quality was bad with large yellow tips extending from the blue. Called customer service who stated they were going to send me a regulator. Within a week I received not only the regulator but the hose and manifold as well. I noticed the manifold had a smaller orifice in it so I was optimistic it was going to work. The flame quality was much better as it was all blue flame but the temps were still at 275. Called customer service again and they stated they have another regulator/hose/manifold assembly but it is back ordered for 1 month. I didn't want to wait that long as summer will be half over. Living in the North I am not sure if this unit will maintain temps during winter. I opted for the needle valve option. I can now get temps down to 170. Not sure how well that flame will hold on a windy day though. When the temps are that low though the smoker box is too far away from the flame and the wood would not smoke. I removed the smoker box rack from the hanging brackets and flipped it upside down and set it on the bottom of the unit then put the smoker box on top of that. This got it a little closer to the flame and seemed to do the trick. Their customer service is good but I am a little disappointed as it seems these units are designed to run hot and in order to get real smoking temps one has to call and get a different regulator/hose/manifold assembly. This is why they are on backorder. Overall it is constructed very well. Just wish it would work out of the box. A co-worker of mine purchased a Smoke Vault and got 170 out of the box. It seems some of the GOSM's have the same problem as Smoke Hollow but not all.


----------



## seandje (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought the #6 too and couldn't get it below 250. I called customer service and they are sending me a lower BTU burner. They said I should have the replacement parts within a week. Way to go, Smoke Hollow. Great customer service is a rarity today.


----------



## elde (Jul 22, 2009)

Still, one wonders why they installed such a high BTU burner in the first place - in my book, excellent customer service doesn't balance against poor design or assembly.

As they say, "one aw **** wipes out a thousand attaboys".


----------



## seandje (Jul 23, 2009)

I've read on other pages that there are people who don't understand smoking, try fixing something, and then eat meat that isn't completely cooked.  You know, those kind of people that don't realize coffee from a restaurant is hot and shouldn't be spilled on yourself.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The higher BTUs would help solve that problem.  Maybe that's the reason.  

I agree though.  The product should be ready to use when it comes out of the box.


----------



## elde (Jul 23, 2009)

I eat meat that isn't completely cooked all the time - it's called "rare".

The higher BTU's turn it into a roaster, when it's advertised as a smoker.


----------

